# Body armor?



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Do you wear any? Full time? What do you use?

I've thought about maybe using elbow pads; just haven't gotten around to picking any up. I ride clipless so I haven't really consider the shin guard route. Plus as a predominantly XC rider, I haven't taken too many big hits.....yet... :smash:


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

I wear shin and knee guards all the time and if I am going out to where I might be getting involved with some light stuntry then I will throw on the forearm and elbow guards, too.  I have specialized Kenai.  They are nice and lightweight, barely notice they are there.  Expensive though, but worth it.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

I rode for the first time last weekend at Case with Leg and knee pads. I wasn't really that bad. I had a couple of falls that would have messed up my legs had I not been wearing them. I think I am going to find a way to strap them to my pack and then wear them when the terrain gets gnarly on typical XC rides. For more aggressive rides I will wear them the entire time


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

I have knee/shinguards that I wear most of the time. Didn't have anything for a long time and did "fine", let's say... was dropping the same stuff that I did after shinguards. Was getting tired of getting my legs banged up here and there, getting scratches, so it was just nice to have.

What was real weird was not wearing them after a long period of wearing them... my mind was completely off, I felt naked, and had one of the worst rides in a long time 

I might start wearing elbow pads for park like stuff.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

I find that wearing shin and knee guards actually guards against the cold somewhat, too.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been considering getting some sort of body armor for some rides.  I considered the insulation factor too, seems like they'd help quite a bit in the cold.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, it does get pretty sweaty with my shinguards on... they can get warm


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2008)

rumor is, the USSA will require mogul skiers to wear back armor this season...


----------



## JD (Sep 26, 2008)

I used elbow/forearm alot when were were doing alot of log rides and freeride type stuff.  ALWAYS seeem to find something hard to hit with your elbow when you fall.  Now I ride not too fall.  I use the pads for skiing trees.


----------



## skiboarder (Sep 30, 2008)

I started wearing elbow and shin guards when I changed to cliipless pedals.  They really helped with that transition.


----------



## marcski (Oct 2, 2008)

I have knee/shin guards that I now wear all the time.  I got them, once I started riding more technical terrain as a regular thing. As mentioned above by someone, I feel naked now when riding without them.  I should probably get some elbow pads...I have had some pretty nice looking road rash and bone bruises on those elbows over the years.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations for actual brands/models of shin guards, elbow pads?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for actual brands/models of shin guards, elbow pads?



This is what I have and really like it. Red just bough the same pair for about $40 online. I will try to find out where

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PG607B00-Race+Face+Rally+Fr+Leg+Armor.aspx?sc=FRGL


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...-Protective-Gear/Roach-Rally-FR-Leg-Armor.htm


This is what Red got. Same as the RaceFace, just a different name. I think RaceFace bought this company out. Anyway its a good deal. If I can make Millers Wed you can check mine out.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Do you wear any? Full time? What do you use?
> 
> I'*ve thought about maybe using elbow pads; just haven't gotten around to picking any up*. I ride clipless so I haven't really consider the shin guard route. Plus as a predominantly XC rider, I haven't taken too many big hits.....yet... :smash:



elbow pads on chainlove right now.. just fyi.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for actual brands/models of shin guards, elbow pads?



FOX!
Or 661
I ride with shin/Knee guards an now that the cooler themps and fallen leaves abound i am going to start sporting the full face.
I have a spine protector but rarely wear it(it chafes my nipples and the chicks don't dig beef cake with chafed nipples not even the kinky skanks, go figure).


----------



## skiboarder (Oct 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for actual brands/models of shin guards, elbow pads?



Greg, try raceface.  I use them for both shin and elbow guards.  Very light and fit great.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've been considering getting some sort of body armor for some rides.  I considered the insulation factor too, seems like they'd help quite a bit in the cold.



I still haven't picked up any sort of armor, I thought I might over the winter, but never got around to it.  I think it would help with my confidence in some of the rockier areas.


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

If you fall alot, I think elbow/forearm pads are well worth it.  I never found the knee/shin guard pads took too many hits, and are really hot.  If you're not Downhilling, I would skip them.  Of course, if you ride flat pedals, I would wear shin pads all the time.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I was wondering how effective knee and shin guards would be using clipless, since that's what I ride.  I don't fall a lot, but that's mostly because I'm a wuss and don't push myself as hard as I'd like to, since I'm afraid of hurting myself.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

There were nights that I wore a bullet-proof vest when working EMS...


----------



## skiboarder (May 5, 2009)

Shin and elbow for me.  The Northeast is so rocky, I think the elbow guards are great and have helped me to avoid injury.


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

JD said:


> If you fall alot, I think elbow/forearm pads are well worth it.  I never found the knee/shin guard pads took too many hits, and are really hot.  If you're not Downhilling, I would skip them.  Of course, if you ride flat pedals, I would wear shin pads all the time.





bvibert said:


> I was wondering how effective knee and shin guards would be using clipless, since that's what I ride.  I don't fall a lot, but that's mostly because I'm a wuss and don't push myself as hard as I'd like to, since I'm afraid of hurting myself.



I can't recall ever falling in such a way where shin guards might have helped. I ride clipless as well. I do recall a few times flying forward and jamming my knee into the bars though. Might pick up just knee pads and elbow pads and save the shin guards for the days I ride the platforms, if/when that happens...


----------



## gorgonzola (May 6, 2009)

i want to up a set of knee and elbow pads for riding the super D course at blue mountain in a few weeks - any suggestions? i might even use my hockey elbow pads the first time to see if i want to make the investment...how are shin guards to pedal with?


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> how are shin guards to pedal with?



I've only done one ride with my Roach pads, but I hardly noticed them after only a few minutes.


----------



## JD (May 7, 2009)

Not a big deal at all.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I can't recall ever falling in such a way where shin guards might have helped. I ride clipless as well. I do recall a few times flying forward and jamming my knee into the bars though. Might pick up just knee pads and elbow pads and save the shin guards for the days I ride the platforms, if/when that happens...



I really need to pick up knee guards. Not for protection from falling on the ground, but from smashing them on my bars which I seem to do on a regular basis.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I really need to pick up knee guards. Not for protection from falling on the ground, but from smashing them on my bars which I seem to do on a regular basis.



or for the RAW action at TM....


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> or for the RAW action at TM....



Don't you have some LAX forum you need to visit? You don't ride anymore.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't you have some LAX forum you need to visit? You don't ride anymore.



I do now.    Season over.  Sunday mornings will be tough but I am RAW eligible.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I do now.    Season over.  Sunday mornings will be tough but I am RAW eligible.



Thank God. :lol: 

Up for a quickie RBW tomorrow, sweetie? Might even be down for something close to you as long as I can use your shower (body armor is optional).


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

If I find a really good deal on something I might consider it, but for right now I'm pretty happy without armor, I think.  The only thing that I seem to be hurting (or nearly hurting) on a somewhat regular basis lately is my boys, and there's no way I'm wearing a cup while mountain biking.


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2009)

I use something like this:

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Aut...=Guards&proNumber=29013&imgName=29013001F.jpg


----------



## Grassi21 (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thank God. :lol:
> 
> Up for a quickie RBW tomorrow, sweetie? Might even be down for something close to you as long as I can use your shower (body armor is optional).



Can't do tomorrow.  I am def. down for some RBW on the days I work from home.  I'm eying next weeks calendar for my first RAW.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

There was a pretty good deal on some knee pads on chainlove today, I was thinking about it, but decided I had more pressing stuff to blow my money on at the moment...

I think if I ever did get some I'd opt for the full shin/knee guards.  My shins seem to take on more damage than my knees.  I've drawn blood from the same spot a few times this year, and they're currently covered with welts and black and blues.  It's still not enough to make me think that I NEED them though.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm gonna buy one of these off of chainlove for my hardcore XC rides...







Think it'll be overkill?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna buy one of these off of chainlove for my hardcore XC rides...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be awsome!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2009)

Go for it Brian. Looks like it could be quite slimming on you. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

Sort of like a MTB girdle?  Rad! :beer:


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If I find a really good deal on something I might consider it, but for right now I'm pretty happy without armor, I think.  The only thing that I seem to be hurting (or nearly hurting) on a somewhat regular basis lately is my boys, and there's no way I'm wearing a cup while mountain biking.



 

I want shin guards. It took over 6 months for the shin bruise/welt from my first ride last season to heal. It was incredibly painful when ski season started.

Then again, I haven't managed a single MTB ride yet this season so I guess I have other things to worry about...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2009)

severine said:


> I want shin guards. It took over 6 months for the shin bruise/welt from my first ride last season to heal. It was incredibly painful when ski season started.
> 
> Then again, I haven't managed a single MTB ride yet this season so I guess I have other things to worry about...



I thought you got clipless pedals now?


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I thought you got clipless pedals now?



I do. The shin injury from last year was from a log, not my pedals. And just because I have clipless doesn't mean I won't fall.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

Still considering knee guards for everyday riding. Got a nice scrape on my shin the other day. Wish I was wearing the guards, but the full-on plastic shin guards really are overkill for the kind of riding I usually do.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 5, 2009)

I rock a full face, knee/shin guards, & elbow/forearm protection. My gloves are also super burly with intense knuckle and palm protection. Havent stepped up to the chest/spine protector but its coming very, very quickly. I ride almost all freeride/downhill trails here on Teton Pass and these pads are completely necessary. 5-10 foot drops, hips, gaps, and 15-30 foot mandatory log rides are the name of the game here. There are also a few small (3-4 foot) mandatory drops. But on a full suspension freeride downhill bike 3 footers are nothing. 

Its amazing what a decent bike will allow you to do in such a short period of time. Anyone thinking about going full suspension should stop thinking and just do it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

I wailed my knee on the bars again today that had me almost writhing in pain for a few minutes. Just ask Brian. :lol: I hit it just right and it radiated through my whole knee. Gotta protect them for bump skiing. Shopping for guards as we speak.


----------



## Trev (Jun 7, 2009)

I have nothing now.. thinking about getting something for the shin area.. I seem to beat them up pretty darn well.. tons of small nicks n scrapes..  not sure if I would go full knee leg things..  

Tossed around the idea of elbow pads..  

Hell, maybe I'll get a storm trooper outfit..  what the hell.

I dunno.. christ maybe I should get a parachute while I am at it.. 

Up in the air here, my bad wounds are on the backs of my legs.. 

Maybe I should invest in clips first.. yea yea.. sounds good.. thanks!


----------

